# Any Mercedes guys? Have a question.



## kspakland (May 30, 2017)

I am trying to decode the engine number from a Mercedes so I can try to sell it.
Don't have the car, just engine and auto transmission.
I tried the online decoder sites I was able to find, but they were not any help.
117 983 12 015054
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## eric_271 (Aug 19, 2017)

Gas or diesel? I have a 300 CD turbo coup. If it's an inline 5 cylinder and close to an 83 I'd be interested.


----------

